# Question



## WaterMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey, it's been a long time since I have gotten on the site and since I have bought any new fish. Right now I have a 29 gallon tank that I have had for about 2 years I think. It is really well established and no fighting is taking place. So I have it planted a little and I have a cave and a tree. All plants are fake. For fish I have 1 angelfish, 1 eel (can't remember type but it is small and won't grow much more, now it's about 3 inches), 1 rubberlipped pleco, 2 lemon tetra, 2 leopard danio, 1 flororella (spelling might be wrong, it's a long stick like fish that eats algae and doesnt move much), 1 red-tailed shark, 1 female guppy, 3 harlequin rasboras, and 2 cory catfish. I have had some mysterious deaths since the last time I counted so I think thats what is in there that I see. There might be a guppy or cory catfish hiding but I don't think so. I know some of the fish I have are schooling fish but I would rather not get any more of the types I have except the cory catfish or harlequin rasboras. I know my tank is pretty well stocked now but I was just wondering if there was anything that you all can tell me that is an easy fish that would fit in with the others and wouldn't take up so much room. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if you are having "mysterious deaths" i would wait on getting anymore fish until you figure out whats going on inside that tank of yours.


----------



## icefisherman (May 14, 2005)

I agree with fish freaks.......At least check your water and make sure it is good to go....A fish tank can get to be a bottomless money pit, if your water is jacked up. Have you run any tests???? PH, Nitrates, nitrites, etc...They sell the kits at minimal cost, and can save you a lot of grief


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

How big is this tank?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I use to have and eel and would eat things int he mornings before I got up, on day i happen to laying there watching the tank before I started moving around, and WAPP, there goes another neon,,,,,,,,,he wouldn;t bother anything in the day time when there was noise and things moving around............


----------



## WaterMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Ya, it's a 29 gallon and everything is normal in it. I think the reason they are dying might be of old age because I have had them a long time and the ones that have "disappeared" were guppies which don't live long and a few random others but I still have species of all that have died alive so I think it might be old age or the individual.


----------



## WaterMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok I did it and still I only found the one. I would still like to hear what fish you all would add now though.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

> 1 flororella (spelling might be wrong, it's a long stick like fish that eats algae and doesnt move much)


farowella, probably acus. was it labled "stick" or "twig" catfish?

I think the "eel" is probably just some kind of loach, like kuhli loach. no spiny eel will stop growing at 3 inches (unless its growth was seriously stunted.) right waterman? got any description of it?


----------



## WaterMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I was thinking of either just as long as it would fit in with my tank with tankmates and size.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well first of all i dont know of that gets only 3 inches long. any eel could you tell us what it looks also, i think you are pretty nicely stocked already, your "eel", angelfish, farowella. I would get rid of the angel, and get maybe 4 or 5 more cories


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

WaterMan said:


> I know some of the fish I have are schooling fish but I would rather not get any more of the types I have except the cory catfish or harlequin rasboras. I know my tank is pretty well stocked now but I was just wondering if there was anything that you all can tell me that is an easy fish that would fit in with the others and wouldn't take up so much room.


My opinion is that if you add anything to your tank, it should be more of the schooling fish, like more lemon tetras or danios, or, as you mention, more cory catfish or harlequin rasboras. To me it seems unfair to keep only a couple each of several different kind of fish if the fish are schooling fish. If you really care for your fish, you'll won't get any new kinds of fish, but will get more of your schooling fish.


----------



## WaterMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Ya, you all are right. Will do and thank you for all your help.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

This may help to, I still bet it;s the eel though, 
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerinfo/a/lifespan.htm


----------

